# Throttle Position Sensor



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright guys another question.
How do you know if your throttle position sensor is going out.
It is located in the throttle body, right.:confused
If yes is it the top one or the bottom one cause there is two sensors there.
Thanks guys.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bottom or middle of the throttle body. You would throw a CEL if it went bad because thats how the car knows how much fuel to give it. The top one is the IAC valve.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well its that my rpm are very low when the car is on idle its at less than 1000 rpms more like 500rpms (its not on the 1 if thats the way you say it, its like at the second line on the rpms?) could that be the problem the throttle position sensor. Also whats a CEL?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought stock was at around 500 to 525. at cold start up its around 750


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The thing is its not stock and another thing is if i dont let warm up good it keeps on shutting off like it stalls or something.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> Also whats a CEL?


CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh CEL i get it but the thing is there no light on so why is my rpms so low then or is that normal?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as it doesn't die or stall when you stop or snap off the throttle it sould be just fine.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it does die out if i dont let it heat up good is that normal or what could it be.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it dies when cold then I would use a scan tool and see what the computer sees with the temp sensor and where it thinks the IAC motor is when it dies.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another thing is when i start i need to step on the gas right away that way it wont die out. Do yous have an idea what that could be.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn so nobody knows why when i start the car i need to step on the gas right away so it wont die out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need some diagnostics, like a scan tool that can read engine DATA while it's running to see what the computer sees and then you'll have a better idea. Just guessing, I'd say a temp sensor or a slow IAC motor. Without doing some tests, there's no way of telling for sure.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill get that checked out early next year. Thanks for the help guys. :cheers


----------

